# Wot do SM's prefer in IPs? SM's - opinions please?



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of filing in my application forms for a surrogate, and wondered if any of you wonderful SMs out there could give me some advice about the sort of things that you _like_ or would _prefer _ in IPs, and what really _turns you off_... What sort of things should I include in our social history?

Also, was there anything in particular or special that your IPs did for you that made things easier/harder. Or anything you would have liked them to have done?

All advice _very _ gratefully received!

Thanx stax!
F xx


----------



## Bucca (Jan 26, 2005)

Hiya Freddie

I'm considering becoming a straight surrogate and I'm in the (long) process of trying to get registered with an organisation.

From what I've read on the forum boards, the idea seems to be 'friendship first'.  If the organisation that you join has a forum board, it has been said that it is a good idea to join in with the chat.  I understand that the organisation that I'm considering joining has regular get togethers where IPs, potential SMs and their partners and families can meet socially.

The only thing that I'm putting on my form that is a 'turn off' - if you can call it that, is that the couple should not already have children together.  I can understand a couple's wish to have a second, third or fourth child and I support them in wanting as many children as they can care for, but as there are fewer SMs than IPs, I believe that those who don't have children already should be helped first.

It is difficult to know what someone is like just by reading some information about them.  I also believe that it is good to meet up with other people who are going through/have gone through the surrogacy process so that you can have the support that you need.

Hope this helps, for what my opinion is worth.


----------

